

Stanford Online Classes. Like A Great Movie With A Bad Ending - amiune
http://hernan.amiune.com/blog/entry/stanford-online-classes-like-a-great-movie-with-a-bad-ending

======
smspence
Wow, this guy tried really hard to find something to complain about. He has a
problem with what was typed at the very bottom of an email he was sent after
the course was completed? This is just further proof that people with blogs
will find ANYTHING to complain about.

Stanford is offering high-quality coursework and learning tools for ABSOLUTELY
FREE, taught by some really great professors, on really interesting and useful
topics, again for FREE: better complain about it!

~~~
FrojoS
* My suggestion is: create a profile page where the student scores and some stats appear. Check the Khan Academy website, check TopCoder profiles.*

Come on, this is some constructive criticism.

------
bsaunder
The post sounds like a rant when it really should be a glowing review (if it
truly was a "Great Movie") and some recommendations for improvement. Get over
it. There are many better things in life to focus your energy on.

~~~
amiune
Maybe the title is a little sensationalist. I'm sorry about that. I just
wanted to give some recommendations for improvement. I love the courses, the
professors are great and I'm going to take more courses next year.

------
jcv
You took a free online class and learned lots of useful information. What more
did you expect?

~~~
amiune
You maybe didn't read my post entirely or maybe I wasn't clear. I'm saying
that the courses are great and I'm suggesting them to change the way they are
paraphrasing the statement of accomplishment or even better to create profile
pages.

~~~
melling
Then they would have a legacy system that they would need to maintain. They
should simply learn and move on. Gotta have the disclaimer about not being an
official Stanford course.

Someone in the AI class was whining because he thought a quiz question was
unfair, and quizzes count for nothing.

Bottom line: You get to learn online from one of the best universities in the
world and it's free. Enjoy gaining the knowledge and try to overlook the
missing "gamification."

------
amiune
Like everyone is hitting me as hard as they can let me say this: The title is
very sensationalist. I'm sorry about that. I just wanted to give some
recommendations for improvement. I love the courses, the professors are super
great and I'm going to take more courses next year.

------
pitt1980
Don't take this the wrong way,

don't be such a baby,

Stanford is a huge institution, of course there is going to be a certain
amount of ass covering

your better off with a statement of acomplishment filled with ass covering
legal crap, than with no statement of accomplishment,

it'll be interesting to compare that with what comes out of the ai class,
considering that its run through some start up, the ai class indicated that
there would be a ranking, I don't see any ranking on that statement of
accomplishment

------
jezclaremurugan
The statement of accomplishment can never be truly significant because there
is no proof of identity. Anyway they met the ultimate goal in a great way.
They took a great step forward and should be applauded for it.

